# It's December, What are your AOTY Contenders?



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 2, 2019)

Let the countdown begin! 
There's been a ton of really great releases this year, what are your guys' contenders for album of the year 2019? 

I've really been feeling Northlane's _Alien _and Dream State's _Primrose Path_, new Periphery and Brand of Sacrifice were also just stupid good. If I had to pick one I'd probably go for _Alien _though, the style shift was polarizing for sure but it was done really well imo.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 2, 2019)

Moon Tooth - Crux.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 2, 2019)

The Callous Doaboys - Die on Mars
Employed to Serve - Eternal Forward Motion
Car Bomb - Mordial
Sleepsculptor - Entryispersal
Conjurer - Mire
Circuit of Sons - Night Sister EP

and about a dozen more that have been in heavy rotation this year; excellent year for heavy music


----------



## vilk (Dec 2, 2019)

Life Metal


----------



## Rock4ever (Dec 2, 2019)

I must be getting out of touch. Looking through the metal top ## lists on the internet to jog my memory, much of the contents were bands I've never heard of. 

Distance over Time and Empath were good but I got over them within a few weeks. So mine-

Teramaze: Are We Soldiers
Joe Bonamassa: Redemption
Sturgill Simpson: Sound and Fury


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 2, 2019)

Rock4ever said:


> I must be getting out of touch. Looking through the metal top ## lists on the internet to jog my memory, much of the contents were bands I've never heard of.
> 
> Distance over Time and Empath were good but I got over them within a few weeks. So mine-
> 
> ...


Man, I really, REALLY like Sound and Fury when I watched it on Netflix. Trying to get through the music on its own was not working for me, though.


----------



## Rock4ever (Dec 2, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> Man, I really, REALLY like Sound and Fury when I watched it on Netflix. Trying to get through the music on its own was not working for me, though.


I didn't know there was a video made for Netflix. I'll have to catch it. [email protected]!


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 2, 2019)

Carnifex- WWX
Shadow of Intent- Melancholy
Meshiaak- Mask of All Misery
Necronomicon- Unus
Hour of Penance- Misotheism
The convalescence- monument of misery
Shores of Elysium- Verminborne

And I guess slipknot’s we are not your kind- has a few songs that I enjoy. Definitely not the whole thing though.

There are more but this is what I remember off the top of my head.

Honorable mentions (not albums but singles)

Orbit culture- Nensha
Bleed from Within- End of all we know


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 2, 2019)

Rock4ever said:


> I didn't know there was a video made for Netflix. I'll have to catch it. [email protected]!


Really cool retro cyber punk post apocalyptic samurai anime video!


----------



## savage (Dec 2, 2019)

As I’m getting older I spend less time scouring new music, and more time enjoying the classics. However, these were a welcome surprise this year:
_• Haunter_ - _Sacramental Death Qualia
• Crypt Sermon - Ruin of the Fading Light 
• Andavald - Undir skyggðarhaldi
• blood incantation - Hidden History of the Human Race 
• Krypts - Cadaver Circulation 
_
that’s pretty much it for this year. Haunter would be my number 1 by a wide margin. Shout out to @Mwoit for Introducing me to these guys, and @Eptaceros for broadening my horizons (Virus - man, perfect Ved Buens spiritual successor).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 2, 2019)

1. Moon Tooth-Crux. Hands down my aoty.
2. Urn- Iron Will of Power
3.Haunter-Sacramental Death Qualia
4.Hour of Penance- Misotheism
5. Obsequiae- Palms of Sorrowed Kings
5. Brand of Sacrifice-God Hand
6.Disentomb- The Decaying Light
7. Aether- In Embers
8 Great Old Ones- Cosmicism
9. Krypts-Cadaver Circulation
10. Andavald- Undir skyggdarhaldi

honorable mentions: Nile, Immortal Bird, Misery Index, Numenorean, Conjurer (british one m8)


----------



## Matt794 (Dec 2, 2019)

1: Cattle Decapitation - Death Atlas
2: Brutus - Nest
3: Cellar Darling - The Spell
4: Gatecreeper - Deserted
5: Fit for an Autopsy - The Sea of Tragic Beasts 

I'll stop at a top 5 this time, but the new Kublai Khan, The Contortionist, Vitriol, Cloak, Blood Incantation, Mgla, Vale of Pnath, and Facial Deformation albums were all really good too. I really wanted to like the new Brand of Sacrifice album as a Berserk fan, but it just do anything for me.

Also, hot take: American Conjurer > British Conjurer. Sigils slaps harder than Mire (both are dope tho).


----------



## gunch (Dec 2, 2019)

Mordial, Crux and Sacramental Death Qualia


----------



## JD27 (Dec 2, 2019)

Not sure I really have a number one, however, albums I enjoyed this year in no particular order.

1. Gatecreeper - Deserted
2. Knocked Loose - A Different Shade of Blue
3. Spirit Adrift - Divided by Darkness
4. Cloak - The Burning Dawn
5. Chrome Waves - A Grief Observed 
6. He Is Legend - White Bat
7. Killswitch Engage - Atonement 
8. Voyager - Colours in the Sun
9. Northlane - Alien
10. Blood Incantation - Hidden History of the Human Race


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 2, 2019)

Spirit adrift
Asthma castle 
Vitriol 
Gatecreeper 
Fuming mouth


----------



## The Mirror (Dec 2, 2019)

Being the obvious, boring me:

Devy's Empath, easily

First of all, the record is Top 3 Devin for me, but what really does elevate it was the Vol.1 tour.

Seeing a bunch of the best musicians in the genre play together simply having fun and doing whatever they want in the context of Devy's songs was beyond awe inspiring.

When the show starts with Diego Tejeida preparing a wodka-cocktail with a mechanical mixer next to his keyboard rig you know you are in for it.


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 2, 2019)

Cult of Luna, Mgla, or Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 2, 2019)

The Number Twelve Looks Like You - Wild Gods
Lights - Skin&Earth Acoustic
McRocklin & Hutch - Riding Out
Arch/Matheos - Winter Ethreal
Car Bomb - Mordial
Dream Theater - Distance Over Time
Ray Alder - What Thhe Water Wants
Thank You Scientist - Terraformer
Cold - The Things We Can't Stop
Big Wreck - ...but for the sun
Exhorder - Mourn The Southern Skies
Death Angel - Humanicide
Slipknot - We Are Not Your Kind
Hyvmine - Retaliation
Teramaze - Are We Soldiers
Tycho - Epoch
Cult of Luna - A Dawn To Fear
East of the Wall - NP-Complete
Periphery - Periphery IV: Hail Stan
Downfall of Gaia - Ethic of Radical Finitude
Anchor Thought - Cosmonaut
Everygrey - The Atlantic


----------



## pastanator (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## mastapimp (Dec 2, 2019)

These got the most spins from me this year:
Destrage - The Chosen One
The Aristocrats - You Know What?
Soilwork - Verkligheten

Although I wouldn't call these albums of the year, I happened to enjoy:
Children of Bodom - Hexed
Dream Theater - Distance Over Time
The Damned Things - High Crimes


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 2, 2019)

*Furiously copy-pastes new band names into Spotify*


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 2, 2019)

savage said:


> As I’m getting older I spend less time scouring new music, and more time enjoying the classics. However, these were a welcome surprise this year:
> _• Haunter_ - _Sacramental Death Qualia
> • Crypt Sermon - Ruin of the Fading Light
> • Andavald - Undir skyggðarhaldi
> ...



Not sure if it was me who introduced it to you, I think @Eptaceros introduced me to them hah.

Not sure if I have enough for a top 10, but standouts are:


Dysrhythmia - Terminal Threshold
Krallice - Wolf EP
Suffering Hour - Dwell
Malignant Altar - Retribution Of Jealous Gods
Full Of Hell - Weeping Choir
Portrayal Of Guild - Suffering Is A Gift
No One Knows What The Dead Think - S/T


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 2, 2019)

1. Numenorean - Adore






2. Swallow the Sun - When a Shadow is Forced Into Light
3. Alcest - Spiritual Instinct
4. Tool - Fear Inoculum 
5. Mgla - Age of Excuse


----------



## Dyingsea (Dec 2, 2019)

Off the top of my head and no particular order...

Evergrey - The Atlantic
Shammasch - Hearts of no Light
Blut Aus Nord - Hallucinogen
Mord"a"stigmata - Dreams of Quiet Places
White Ward - Love Exchange Failure
Vargrav - Reign in Supreme Darkness
Aoratos - Gods Without Name


----------



## KailM (Dec 2, 2019)

Mine are mostly black metal, because it's me.

#1: Blut Aus Nord — Hallucinogen
Hands down the best album I've heard this year. Probably the band's 2nd best album, for me anyway -- and they have a lot of excellent albums to choose from. Not only AOTY for 2019, but the best album I've heard in the last 5 years. Maybe in the last decade...wow. \m/

#2: Saor -- Forgotten Paths. 
This came out early in 2019, but it's a banger. It was my #1 choice until I heard a few others. I'm keeping it at #2 because I saw them live back in July and it was the best show I've ever seen -- any genre.

#3: Mispyrming -- Algleymi
Not quite as violent and raw as their first album, but I think has better atmosphere, sophistication, and maturity. Another "wow" album if you give it the time. There's a lot to unpack.

In no particular order -- but IMO any of these could have made my AOTY list if it weren't such an awesome year for metal. I'll consider all of these in 4th place, I guess:

Blood Incantation -- Hidden History of the Human Race. 
Saw these guys this year as well -- except they were playing as Spectral Voice. Amazing band(s).

The Great Old Ones -- Cosmicism

Obsequiae -- The Psalms of Sorrowed Kings

A lot of other great releases this year as well, but I've been unable to stop listening to all of these.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 2, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> The Number Twelve Looks Like You - Wild Gods



Damn, I didn't know we got new Number 12. That's exciting. 



Mathemagician said:


> *Furiously copy-pastes new band names into Spotify*



Haha for real, that's my favorite part about these threads. 
Checked out Moon Tooth cause it looked like they were getting a lot of love...definitely not what I was expecting but damn these guys are good!


----------



## Vyn (Dec 2, 2019)

I made an effort to listen to as much as I could this year (different genres, styles etc) however the more death metal/groovy-er stuff ended up being on the main list.

Third Place: Reading the Bones by Keith Merrow. 

Keith is one of my favourite guitarists of all time. Sludgy, depressing, groovey riffs all over this album.

Tied Second Place: To Bathe From The Throat Of Cowardice by Vitriol and The Valley by Whitechapel. 

Vitriol released arguably one of the best death metal albums ever, it's just an entire album of getting aurally destroyed with crazy bullshit riffs and leads that are still memorable which I think a lot of bands have failed to to lately. Doesn't matter how technical it is, if you can't make it memorable no one is going to listen to it more than once. The Valley by Whitechapel is just so well written and performed, nothing is over done and even the simplest parts have a massive impact (clean section of Doom Woods for example). Phil's experiment with clean vocals has paid off in spades and I hope they make an appearance on future releases.

First Place: Vile Nilotic Rites by Nile.

Dallas isn't with the band anymore however fucking hell they can still release an insane album. 

Honourable mentions:
We Are Not Your Kind by Slipknot (This nearly made it into the top 3. It's that fucking good).
I, Mask by In Flames (I enjoyed the shit out of this for casual listening)
Alien by Northlane (Same as I, Mask, catchy as fuck)
Distance Over Time by Deam Theatre (First DT album I've actually liked)
Metal Galaxy by Babymetal (ridiculous as always, great fun)
Amateras by Blood Stain Child (Love some Blood Stain Child)
Empath by Devin Townsend (Fucking mad, also fucking brilliant)
Hexed by Children of Bodom (Bit of everything, warning there's a few riffs that are amazing that go on for too long though)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 2, 2019)

Andavald - Undir Skyggðarhaldi
Haunter - Sacramental Death Qualia 
Feasting - Feentanz des Frost und Schnees
Blasphemtory - Depths Of The Obscurity
Lichmagick - Lichmagick
Obsequiae - The Palms Of Sorrowed Kings
Escotrilihum - The Telluric Ashes of the Ö Vrth Immemorial Gods
Slavehouse / Nächtlich - Slavehouse / Nächtlich split
Ifernach - Skin Stone Blood Bone
Offenbarung - Manifestus

Non-metal:
Fief - V
MAVI - Let The Sun Talk
Yvncc - Ruffian
Dungeon Rap - The Introduction

Great year for black metal, hopefully 2020 brings even more good shit.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2019)

Kublai Khan - Absolute
Knocked Loose - A Different Shade of Blue
Traitors - Repent
Northlane - Alien
Whitechapel - The Valley
Despised Icon - Purgatory
Varials - In Darkness
Signs of the Swarm - Vital Deprivation

All of that said, the new single that Beneath The Massacre just released is better than all of it.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Dec 2, 2019)

1) Inferi - End Of An Era | Rebirth
It counts despite being a remake. If you disagree, you're wrong
2) Equipoise - Demiurgus
3) Flub - Flub
4) Blackwater Burial - The Prison of Belief
5) Inanimate Existence - Clockwork

Long live Tech-Death


----------



## beneharris (Dec 2, 2019)

Oooh boy, I love this time of year. Christmas, and LIST TIME.

I can't remember any of mine right now. They will be coming.


----------



## Boofchuck (Dec 3, 2019)

Fear Inoculum and Den Helige Anden.
While not technically new to this year, I did discover Gojira this year so I'm counting them as well.


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 3, 2019)

Boofchuck said:


> Fear Inoculum and Den Helige Anden.
> While not technically new to this year, I did discover Gojira this year so I'm counting them as well.



Give 'Coma' by Numenorean a listen. It's like Gojira with a twinge of black metal.


----------



## Pat (Dec 3, 2019)

No Opeth from anyone? Definitely in my top 5 albums this year


----------



## p0ke (Dec 3, 2019)

Cattle Decapitation - Death Atlas
Gloryhammer - Legends From Beyond the Galactic Terrorvortex
Brymir - Wings of Fire
Ola's solo album
Andy Gillion's solo album

I'll have to update this later, as I simply don't remember what else was released this year


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Dec 3, 2019)

Periphery IV is probably on top of my list.
Then there is Artificial Void by Unprocessed. Nice to see a djenty band that can subvert genre cliches by twisting them slightly.
The Sea of Tragic Beasts by Fit for an Autopsy gets an honorable mention.
Then there is the new Tool. I think it's good, but it doesn't pull me back in for more listens. (Listened about 4 or 5 times).

Overall, 2019 was ok, but the amount of things that I really like was low.


----------



## ArtHam (Dec 3, 2019)

Tool, Devin Townsend and Alcest for me


----------



## Boofchuck (Dec 3, 2019)

EdgeC said:


> Give 'Coma' by Numenorean a listen. It's like Gojira with a twinge of black metal.


I enjoyed that, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 3, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> Soilwork - Verkligheten


+1 for this one.


----------



## KailM (Dec 3, 2019)

Pat said:


> No Opeth from anyone? Definitely in my top 5 albums this year



I was excited and bought the first two singles. Then once the album was released and I gave it a listen, I haven't felt a need to listen again, let alone purchase the rest of the album.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 3, 2019)

Not even gonna try to whittle this down to a top 10, so many good releases this year.

Blood Incantation - Hidden History of the Human Race
Mortiferum - Disgorged from Psychotic Depths
Tomb Mold - Planetary Clairvoyance
Krypts - Cadaver Circulation
Cult of Luna - A Dawn to Fear
East of the Wall - NP Complete
Alcest - Spiritual Instinct
Saor - Forgotten Paths
Inter Arma - Sulphur English
Ossuarium - Living Tomb
Obsequiae - The Palms of Sorrowed Kings
Insomnium - Heart Like a Grave
Gatecreeper - Deserted
Knocked Loose - A Different Shade of Blue
Crypt Sermon - The Ruins of Fading Light
Employed to Serve - Eternal Forward Motion
Disentomb - The Decaying Light
Waste of Space Orchestra - Syntheosis
Moon Tooth - Crux
Elder - The Gold and Silver Sessions


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 3, 2019)

KailM said:


> I was excited and bought the first two singles. Then once the album was released and I gave it a listen, I haven't felt a need to listen again, let alone purchase the rest of the album.



The singles probably are the best songs on the album. I realize it's not the band's fault, but the fact that the vinyl _still _hasn't shipped definitely kills my excitement.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm always a few years behind the times, so I'm not sure what's "AOTY" status but I liked "Yokai Orchestra" by Cartoon Theory.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 3, 2019)

This might be the most "fun" record of 2019;


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 3, 2019)

Lot of names I don't recognize in here. 

My picks that I actually listened to:
Cult of Luna - A Dawn to Fear
East of the Wall - NP Complete
Alcest - Spiritual Instinct
Russian Circles - Blood Year

Things I put off until now and need to listen to before the end of the year:
Devin Townsend - Empath
Tool - Fear Inoculum

I'm surprised with myself at being able to not hear a single note from the new Tool album and really temper my expectations. I only remember a song or 2 from Empath that didn't really stand out so I'll try again.

NTS: Check out Numenorean. Pretty sure they pop-up on Spotify but I should dive in more.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 3, 2019)

INFANT ANNIHILATOR - THE BATTLE OF YALDABAOTH. Done. Close the thread. Thank youuuuuu


----------



## Matt794 (Dec 3, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Elder - The Gold and Silver Sessions



Yoooo, I didn't even realize missed a new Elder album! I gotta check that out. Elder has a 100% slap-rate as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 3, 2019)

Matt794 said:


> Yoooo, I didn't even realize missed a new Elder album! I gotta check that out. Elder has a 100% slap-rate as far as I'm concerned.


It's an instrumental EP, but it is so good.


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm always terrible at AOTY stuff, but let me take a quick look through my Spotify and see what I can find:

1. _Now We Sleep_ - Artificial Language
2. _Woodland Rites_ - Green Lung
3. _Canyons_ - Slomatics
4. _Blood Year - _Russian Circles

I have new albums from Thank You, Scientist and Mac Demarco as well, but I've listened to neither enough to determine if they have any sort of place on the list besides "I listened to them, so here they are"


----------



## watson503 (Dec 3, 2019)

Off the top of my head, Superstition's The Anatomy of Unholy Transformation and Imprecation's Damnatio Ad Bestias


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 3, 2019)

For metal:

I have 5 albums that could all win...but after Cattle would come Vitriol.

Cattle Decapitated
Vitriol
Gatecreeper
Conjurer
Alcest



For non super heavy blast beat metal  :

Latitudes 
Cult of Luna
Pelican


----------



## fantom (Dec 3, 2019)

Brymir, hands down. Even my wife likes it. Looking my lastfm, it is very much untouchable.

Honorable mention for nostalgia is the Kull album (any Bal-Sagoth fans need to check this out, it the Maudling brothers and drummer with a new vocalist)


----------



## iamaom (Dec 3, 2019)

Inanimate Existence - Clockwork


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 3, 2019)

im too old to remember what came out when


----------



## CGrant109 (Dec 3, 2019)

No particular order:

Warforged - Voice
Tool - Fear Inoculum
Spotlights - Love & Decay
Torche - Admission


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 3, 2019)

Oh shit forgot about Baroness - Gold and Grey. Solid album although it tends to drag at times from a lot of interludes, but still some great tracks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2019)

Rock4ever said:


> I must be getting out of touch. Looking through the metal top ## lists on the internet to jog my memory, much of the contents were bands I've never heard of.
> 
> Distance over Time and Empath were good but I got over them within a few weeks. So mine-
> 
> ...


sturgill simpson is going to be huge, I can feel it. He's awesome.


----------



## Kaura (Dec 3, 2019)

Not in order:

-Periphery: IV
-Arch Echo: You Won't Believe What Happens Next!
-Issues: Beautiful Oblivion

Honorable mentions would be DT's new one which was pretty refreshing after a few pretty boring albums. Also, the new Carbomb album was definitely an experience but I didn't spin it that much. I guess, it was also cool to get new material from KsE but I gotta say the new album was kinda mediocre just like their last one.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 3, 2019)

Forgot to mention Left Behind - No One Goes To Heaven. Absolute assbeater.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 3, 2019)

So many great albums this year. But none as poignant to me as Death Atlas.


----------



## Triple7 (Dec 4, 2019)

Not in any particular order:
Fit For An Autopsy - The Sea Of Tragic Beasts
Latitudes - Part Island
Russian Circles - Blood Year
Pelican - Nighttime Stories
Tool - Fear Inoculum 
Cult of Luna - Dawn to Fear


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 4, 2019)

Car Bomb - Mordial

Listening to it now and holy shit, my body wasn't ready.


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine (Dec 4, 2019)

Lot of great album this year, in no particular order:

Sleep Token - Sundowning
Numenorean - Adore
Alcest - Spiritual Instinct
Whitechapel - The Valley
Vitriol - To Bathe From The Throat Of Cowardice
Batushka - Batushka
Cult of Luna - A Dawn to Fear
Car Bomb - Mordial
Uneven Structure - Paragon
Blus aut Nord - Hallucinogen


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2019)

Totally forgot Borknagar - True North


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 4, 2019)

forgot about Vaura - Sables


----------



## crg123 (Dec 4, 2019)

ThisBrokenMachine said:


> Vitriol - To Bathe From The Throat Of Cowardice



This. It was great to have a full length release from them. I saw their play through for "Parting of a Neck" earlier this year on YouTube random play, they're monsters. 

The lead guitarist has a really interesting style to playing leads. The bassist rips the hell out of a 4 string. Saw them live on Monday.


----------



## Chiba666 (Dec 4, 2019)

Baest - Venenum
Entombed AD - Bowels of Earth
Angel Witch - Angel of light

I love HM-2 what can I say


----------



## Triple7 (Dec 4, 2019)

Triple7 said:


> Not in any particular order:
> Fit For An Autopsy - The Sea Of Tragic Beasts
> Latitudes - Part Island
> Russian Circles - Blood Year
> ...



Can't believe I forgot to add:

Uneven Structure - Paragon
Carbomb - Mordial


----------



## Indigenous (Dec 4, 2019)

I really enjoyed Sabaton - The Great War. I don't know if it's my AOTY, but I haven't seen anyone else mention it. They always manage to scratch an itch I didn't know I had.


----------



## stockwell (Dec 4, 2019)

Death Atlas - Cattle Decap. Completely next level, easily the defining metal album of the year. 
Absolute - Kublai Khan TX. All bangers, no fluff, raw and dirty hardcore. 
Different Shade of Blue - Knocked Loose. No intro needed. 
Nothing Left To Love - Counterparts. Nobody does melodic hardcore like these guys. 
The Valley - Whitechapel. Wasn't huge into WC before but now I love them. Atmospheric, groovy, heavy. Killer tunes. 
Futha - Heilung. Not metal, prehistoric-inspired atmospheric folk. Great stuff.


----------



## akinari (Dec 5, 2019)

Rowsdower - The Michael Jordans of Suicide.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 5, 2019)

Ariel Posen - How Long


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 5, 2019)

Isn't it Jimi Hendrix every year?


----------



## JouniK86 (Dec 5, 2019)

Oh my, already almost made up my Top10 list for a year. Some of the best, but in no particular order:

Deathspell Omega : The Furnaces of Palingenesia
Esoteric : A Pyrrhic Existence
Inter Arma : Sulphur English
PUP : Morbid Stuff
Sleep Token : Sundowning
Weyes Blood : Titanic Rising
Zytecki, Jakub : Nothing Lasts, Nothing's Lost


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 5, 2019)

Indigenous said:


> I really enjoyed Sabaton - The Great War. I don't know if it's my AOTY, but I haven't seen anyone else mention it. They always manage to scratch an itch I didn't know I had.



It's a great album, listened to it quite a lot.

For me this year was very finnish...


*Brymir - Wings Of Fire *(epic/melodic death metal)

*Insomnium - Heart Like A Grave *(melodic death metal)

*Vorna - Sateet Palata Saavat* (folk/melodic death metal)

*Beast In Black - From Hell With Love *(power metal)

*Bloodred Hourglass - Godsend *(melodic death metal)

Dream Theater, Cattle Decapitation, Shadow Of Intent, Allegaeon, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Jinjer, Periphery and lots of others released great albums too.

Honorable mentions for smaller bands:


*Finsterforst: Zerfall *(epic/folk metal)

*Wormwood: Nattarvet *(folk/black metal)

*In Mourning: Garden Of Storms *(progressive/melodic death metal)

*Wilderun: Veil Of Imagination *(folk/progressive metal)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 5, 2019)

Throwing into the mix:

Brutus - Nest; love me some good angsty post-hardcore.

Forgot to check out In Mourning, but I absolutely loved The Weight of Oceans.

Apparently I really need to check out Cattle Decapitation, so I'll throw that one tomorrow while I have to paint my kitchen.


----------



## TheDandy (Dec 5, 2019)

Warforged - I: Voice is absolutely #1 followed by Opeth, Blood Incantation, Obsequiae.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 5, 2019)

Metropolis said:


> *Brymir - Wings Of Fire*



According to Spotify Brymir was my most played band this year, 43 hours  And I only discovered them like at the end of summer, so you could say I like their latest album a little bit


----------



## zarg (Dec 5, 2019)

here are my favorites this year in no particular order:

Northlane - Alien
Counterparts - Nothing Left To Love
Jinjer - Macro
Fit for an Autopsy - The Sea Of Tragic Beasts
Dream State - Primrose Path
Thornhill - The Dark Pool


----------



## xzacx (Dec 5, 2019)

1. Billie Eilish - When We Fall Asleep, Where Do We All Go?
2. Kevin Gates - I'm Him
3. Lana Del Rey - Norman Fucking Rockwell
4. 1349 - The Infernal Pathway
5. Taylor Swift - Lover

This is probably my top 5, although if Cradle of Filth's remastered Cruelty and the Beast counts, I'd put that at #1.


----------



## KailM (Dec 6, 2019)

Honorable mention that I forgot to list. If you like your death metal drenched in blackness, filth, and hopelessness -- rest assured, this album delivers nothing but the best of that:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 6, 2019)

Speaking of death metal drenched in blackness, how could I forget about this one?!
Hath - Of Rot and Ruin



Will also throw in Cradle of Fulth's remaster of Cruetly and the Beast for its blast from the past.


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 6, 2019)

p0ke said:


> According to Spotify Brymir was my most played band this year, 43 hours  And I only discovered them like at the end of summer, so you could say I like their latest album a little bit



Mine too, for 21 hours  They've really evolved as a band, been listening to them since about 2014. According to how I listen Spotify I found over 300 new artists this year, which is quite a lot.


----------



## fantom (Dec 6, 2019)

Add one...
Stormlord- Far



Just remembered that it came out this year and not last year


----------



## isispelican (Dec 6, 2019)

Devin Townsend - Empath
Alfa Mist - Structuralism
Northlane - Alien
Periphery - Hail Stan
Cult of Luna - Dawn to Fear


----------



## stevexc (Dec 6, 2019)

In no particular order:

Green Lung - Woodland Rites
Wilderun - Veil of Imagination
Monolord - No Comfort
Devin Townsend - Empath
Tool - Fear Inoculum


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 8, 2019)

zarg said:


> Northlane - Alien
> Dream State - Primrose Path
> Thornhill - The Dark Pool



Primrose Path was _*so *_well done! Can't believe how consistent that album is, not a bad song on it. Between it and Thornhill / Northlane, UNFD had a great year.

While I won't count it cause it's not a full album, I'd give an honorable mention for Dealer's Soul Burn EP. Was delightfully gritty.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 8, 2019)

In no particular order except the first three:

Uboa - The Origin Of My Depression (Very sad Noise/Ambient/Drone)
Seeyouspacecowboy - The Correlation Between Entrance and Exit Wounds (Metalcore)
Knocked Loose - A Different Shade Of Blue (Hardcore)
Lingua Ignote - Caligula (don't know how to categorize this.)
Cult Of Luna - Dawn To Fear (sludge)
Year Of The Knife - Ultimate Agression (Hardcore)
Alcest - Spiritual Instinct (black/shoegaze)


----------



## Dayn (Dec 8, 2019)

I can barely remember what I listened to this year, but the only thing I can remember that came out this year that I love is Stephen Taranto's EP "Permanence". Really lit a fire under me to improve my playing.


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 8, 2019)

In no particular order

*Nedarb - Amity* (seriously fantastic rap album, Nedarb's production has always been killer and the tracks are loaded with features)
*Lana Del Rey - Norman Fucking Rockwell* (new Lana is always welcome)
*Cult of Luna - A Dawn to Fear* (an intro track hasn't pulled be in like The Silent Man in a LONG time)
*Astronoid - Astronoid
Fit For An Autopsy - The Sea of Tragic Beasts* (go see them live)
*Full of Hell - Weeping Choir
Crystal Lake/Dealer/Thornhill/*few others whose names I can't remember (taking the reigns from Northlane as they continue to abandon the sound which made them big)
*Cattle Decapitation - Death Atlas
Uneven Structure - Paragon* (felt slightly let down with La Partition for reasons I can't point out but this picked it right back up, seriously creative)


----------



## StevenC (Dec 8, 2019)

It's taken me all week to remember that I actually bought a new album of new music this year.

Bent Knee - You Know What They Mean

That album is great.


----------



## Skiadas (Dec 8, 2019)

1) Devin Townsend - Empath
2) Beast In Black - From Hell With Love
3) Sabaton - The Great War
4) Periphery - Periphery IV: Hail Stan
5) Rotting Christ - The Heretics
6) In Flames - I, the Mask
7) Enforcer - Zenith
8) Idle Hands - Mana
9) Batushka - Batushka
10) Suicidal Angels - Years of Aggression

I think that Devins' album saved the year for me. This year for me was more listening to albums that i have missed from previous years. I also started appreciating the inpact that 70s-80s pop,disco,funk left to music.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 9, 2019)

It's occurred to me that this year has mostly been discovering old releases. I haven't been suuuuper impressed with recent releases. Like Empath was..... okay? More of the same? I really like Dev in general, but new stuff just feels tired, formulaic, without direction, etc. The Tool album was... ok. New Dream Theater was.... ok. New Gorod was..... ok. I used to really like Sonata Arctica, and they have new stuff, but they haven't been very good in years.

In no particular order - here's some stuff I enjoyed from this past year:

Gloryhammer - Legends from Beyond the Galactic Terrorvortex
Soilwork - Verkligheten
The Aristocrats - You Know What...?

And I think that's about it for stuff I've had in rotation that came out in 2019.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 9, 2019)

Devin Townsend - Empath
Cloudkicker - Unending


Short list because I only listened to a couple of new albums this year, Uneven Structure, Periphery and Slipknot were also good. Tool was meh. If the single is anything to go by, Vildhjarta are going to blow my face off next year with Den Heilige Anden so I'm preloading them onto my Favorite Albums of 2020 list.


----------



## Cynicanal (Dec 9, 2019)

In no particular order other than the first one, which is definitely my favorite album of the year:

Ultra Silvam -- The Spearwound Salvation
Imprecation -- Damnatio ad Bestias
Imprecation and Black Blood Invocation (split) -- Diabolical Flames of the Ascended Plague
Profanatica -- Rotting Incarnation of God
Havohej -- Table of Uncreation
Varathron -- Duality of the Unholy Existence (only the Varathron side, I don't like what Rotting Christ is doing these days)
Takafumi Matsubara -- Strange, Beautiful, and Fast
Baxaxaxa -- The Old Evil
Oath of Cruelty -- Summary Execution at Dawn
Cemetarian -- Tomb of Morbid Stench
Baptized by Fire -- Upon the Pyre


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh shit I forgot to add Cloudkicker to my list! Unending is such a good album. 

I'm surprised how much new music I heard and really liked this year.


----------



## gorthul (Dec 9, 2019)

Ah Lists, great!
My number one: Hath - Of Rot And Ruin.
Saw that one a long time on youtube in the recommended tab but never clicked on it. Oh boy, what a mistake! For me this one hits just as hard as Conjurer last year. Pretty much every song has at least one awesome riff or even more, great vocal deliveries and the drumming is top notch! I also absolutely love the subtle Dark Souls references, like the bells at the beginning and the end of the album.

Second: Billain - Nomad's Revenge
A very ambitious album for DnB. Tracks like Bilocation hit incredibly hard and animate to move. However, the ambient tracks are a bit too drawn out in my opinion. Still, a very strong and diverse effort.

Third: Periphery - IV
Some great great songs on here. But imo Blood Eagle overshadows the rest of the songs by far. I could listen to that riff for hours to come.

Honorable mentions:
Sadistik - Haunted Gardens: Best Hip Hop album this year for me. Burning Lakes is a massive banger.
Ihlo - Union: Some compare this to Tesseract, however in my opinion their approach to music is completely different. Very strong debut album and highly recommended!
Dreadnought - Emergence: Super unique sound. I don't know any artist to compare.
Madeon - Good Faith: Great feel good sounds for the summer.
Northlane - Alien: Their best album in my opinion.
Many great black metal albums this year: Abigail Williams, Vukari, White Ward, Gardsghastr, Temple Koludra, Akrotheism, DSO, Triste Terre...

Best EP of the year: Ekcle - Yoja
If you like highly complex and melodic electronic music by the likes of Culprate or Koan Sound (who also put out a great EP this year), you will definitely enjoy this one.


----------



## Alex79 (Dec 10, 2019)

StevenC said:


> It's taken me all week to remember that I actually bought a new album of new music this year.



Me too!

I only bought two albums; of those, Samantha Fish's Kill or be Kind is very good.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 10, 2019)

I liked songs from new albums this year, but finding a whole 2019 album I listen to frequently is not easy.

A track of the year thread could also be interesting.

I've listened to (probably too much) modern prog this year.

I've definitely listened to Permanence (by Taranto) way too often.

Other than that, new tracks from Owane, Jakub Zytecki, McRocklin (Spectrum), Mika Tyyskä and Nick Johnston.

Keith Merrow's latest has incredible riffs (as one could predict).

I've been enjoying one of the recent tracks by Pat Metheny, but no one probably cares.



Dayn said:


> I can barely remember what I listened to this year, but the only thing I can remember that came out this year that I love is Stephen Taranto's EP "Permanence". Really lit a fire under me to improve my playing.



Same here. Besides an imposed break due to an injury, I've been wood shedding his EP tabs and IG licks for the last couple of months as part of my recovery.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Dec 10, 2019)

Killswitch for me.


----------



## CGrant109 (Dec 10, 2019)

KailM said:


> Honorable mention that I forgot to list. If you like your death metal drenched in blackness, filth, and hopelessness -- rest assured, this album delivers nothing but the best of that:



This is great


----------



## Vyn (Dec 10, 2019)

KailM said:


> Honorable mention that I forgot to list. If you like your death metal drenched in blackness, filth, and hopelessness -- rest assured, this album delivers nothing but the best of that:




Ooof. So. Fucking. Good.


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 11, 2019)

another one to file under "heavy as fuck"

www.profoundlorerecords.bandcamp.com/album/universal-death-church

Lord Mantis (blackened sludge)


----------



## BenjaminW (Dec 11, 2019)

Dream Theater - Distance Over Time
Slipknot - We Are Not Your Kind
Tool - Fear Inoculum


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Dec 11, 2019)

In no particular order:
Knocked Loose - A Different Shade of Blue
Counterparts - Nothing Left to Love
Blood Incantation - Hidden History of the Human Race
Tomb Mold - Planetary Clairvoyance
Despised Icon - Purgatory
Whitechapel - The Valley
While She Sleeps - So What?
Jinjer - Macro
Equipoise - Demiurgus
Pathology - Reborn to Kill
Cattle Decapitation - Death Atlas

Some honorable mentions for 2019: Sworn Enemy, Keith Merrow, Fit for an Autopsy, Fallujah, Visceral Disgorge, Car Bomb, Kublai Khan, Venom Prison

There are probably a bunch I forgot but it was a good year for new music. Hopefully 2020 can live up to it.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Dec 11, 2019)

According to my Spotify most-played list:

1. Periphery - Hail Stan
2. Evergray - The Atlantic
3. Jinjer - Micro
4. Dream Theater - Distance over time
5. Tool - Fear Innoculum
6. Slipknot - We are not your kind
7. Badflower - Ok, I am sick


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 12, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Inter Arma - Sulphur English





JouniK86 said:


> Inter Arma : Sulphur English



Loved this one, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 13, 2019)

I finally got my lazy ass around to listening to the new Knocked Loose.

Heaviest thing I have listened to in YEARS. Crushing riffs for days. Those boys a killing right now.


----------



## Doug N (Dec 13, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> I finally got my lazy ass around to listening to the new Knocked Loose.
> 
> Heaviest thing I have listened to in YEARS. Crushing riffs for days. Those boys a killing right now.


Yeah check some of their live shows on YouTube, crazy moshing, stage diving, etc. Brutal tones, very heavy.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 14, 2019)

Finally got my top 12 done, but no particular order:

1. To The Grave - Global Warning
2. Traitors - Repent
3. Kublai Khan TX - Absolute
4. Left Behind - No One Goes To Heaven
5. Logic - Confessions of a Dangerous Mind
6. Knocked Loose - ADSOB
7. Varials - In Darkness
8. Whitechapel - The Valley
9. Northlane - Alien
10. Fit For An Autopsy - The Sea of Tragic Beasts
11. Strangled - S/T
12. Joyner Lucas - ADHD


----------



## Chiba666 (Dec 15, 2019)

Can’t believe I forgot Possessed. Killer release, osdm at its finest.


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 15, 2019)

Chiba666 said:


> Can’t believe I forgot Possessed. Killer release, osdm at its finest.



How's it compare to their 80s stuff, stylistically?


----------



## Dudley (Dec 15, 2019)

Haven't been blown away by much this year, but the new Schammasch album (Hearts Of No Light) is spectacular. 

Other top albums for me, in no particular order were:


Borknagar - True North
Asagraum - Dawn Of Infinite Fire
Babymetal - Metal Galaxy
White Ward - Love Exchange Failure


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 15, 2019)

Cattle Decapitation - Death Atlas.


----------



## Cynicanal (Dec 17, 2019)

Gotta make an update to mine; I just got my pre-order of Cianide -- Unhumanized in the mail today, and holy shit, this crushes. Album of the year, and the heaviest thing I've heard in years.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 17, 2019)

Sacred Reich- Awakening
Cattle Decapitation- Death Atlas
Terrorizer- Caustic attack
Jungle Rot- s/t
All Out War- Crawl Among the Filth


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 17, 2019)

Insomnium - Heart Like a Grave
Swallow the Sun - When a Shadow is Forced Into Light
Merrow - Reading the Bones
Ola Englund - Master of the Universe
Alcest - Spiritual Instinct
Eluveitie - Ategnatos
Saor - Forgotten Paths


----------



## DLG (Dec 17, 2019)

lots of cool stuff this year

Best of the Best

Moon Tooth - Crux
Waste of Space Orchestra - Syntheosis
Car Bomb - Mordial
Blood Incantation - Hidden History of the Human Race
Dream Troll - Second to None

Everything Else

Wilderun - Veil of Imagination
Esoteric - A Pyrrhic Existence
Kayo Dot - Blasphemy
Baroness - Gold & Grey
Dreams of the Drowned - Dreams of the Drowned I
Lunar Shadow - The Smokeless Fires
Takafumi Matsubara - Strange, Beautiful and Fast
Haunter - Sacramental Death Qualia
Dimhav - The Boreal Flame
Schammasch - Hearts of No Light
Dysrhythmia - Terminal Threshold
Black Sites - Exile
Bestial Invasion - Monomania
No One Knows What the Dead Think - s/t
Atlantean Kodex - The Course of Empire
Crypt Sermon - The Ruins of Fading Light
Thank You Scientist - Terraformer
Disillusion - The Liberation
Teeth - The Curse of Entropy
Arch/Matheos - Winter Ethereal

Honorable Mentions

Deathspell Omega - The Furnaces of Palingenesia
Blut Aus Nord - Hallucinogen
Idle Hands - Mana
Hath - Of Rot and Ruin
Cattle Decapitation - Death Atlas
Eternity's End - Unyielding 
Yeruselem - The Sublime
The Odious - Vesica Piscis
Capilla Ardiente - The Siege
Fvneral Fvkk - Carnal Confessions
Numenorean - Adore


----------



## akinari (Dec 18, 2019)

In addition to the Rowsdower album I mentioned earlier in the thread, No One Knows What the Dead Think's s/t, Sammath's "Across the Rhine is Only Death", Krypts "Cadaver Circulation" Takafumi Matsubara's "Strange, Beautiful and Fast" and Imprecation's "Damnatio Ad Bestias" also made the list. Still have loads to check out from the year...


----------



## Dudley (Dec 18, 2019)

Totally forgot to mention The Great Old Ones - Cosmicism. Some mega riffs on that album and they've really progressed their songwriting.


----------



## SD83 (Dec 19, 2019)

Bought way too many old records this year, but for the first time in many years, I'd say my AOTY is not at all metal... Jimmy eat world - Surviving.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 19, 2019)

I had no idea Jimmy Eat World were still around. Haven't heard them get radio play since the early to mid 2000's.


----------



## Gravy Train (Dec 20, 2019)

Lindemann - F&M
Rammstein - Self titled 

Ridiculously good and catchy albums.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Dec 22, 2019)

1) Killswitch Engage - Atonement
2) Fit For An Autopsy - The Sea of Tragic Beasts
3) Cattle Decapitation - Death Atlas
4) Knocked Loose - A Different Shade of Blue
5) Varials - In Darkness
6) Kublai Khan TX - Absolute
7) Slipknot - We Are Not Your Kind
8) Warforged - I:Voice
9) Vale Of Pnath - Accursed
10) Of Mice And Men - EarthAndSky
Honorable Mentions:
Periphery - P IV: Hail Stan
Norma Jean - All Hail
Whitechapel - The Valley


Could have changed this order 50 times and even included the honorable mentions in my top 10. This just seems to be what I tended to go to the most this year. I have a lot of stuff to catch up on from 2019 still...


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 22, 2019)

1. Bury Your Dead - "We Are Bury Your Dead"
2. Demon Hunter - "War" and "Peace" (combined both albums for one spot, since they are two halves of the same thing )
3. Kublai Khan - "Absolute"
4. KoRn - "The Nothing"
5. Moon Tooth - "Crux"
6. Cold - "The Things We Can't Stop"
7. Any Given Day - "Overpower"
8. Killswitch Engage - "Atonement"
9. Cinder - "The Machine"
10. Slipknot - "We Are Not Your Kind"


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 22, 2019)

Moon Tooth - Crux is added as a "why didn't I listen sooner?" Contender. As well as Wreath of Tounges - Penance.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 22, 2019)

I can narrow it down to a top 5

1. Periphery - Periphery IV: Hail Stan
2. Fit For An Autopsy - The Sea Of Tragic Beasts
3. Dayseeker - Sleeptalk
4. Shadow Of Intent - Melancholy 
5. Enterprise Earth - Luciferous 

Other releases from this year that I also enjoyed, but not to the "AOTY" extent:
Thy Art Is Murder - Human Target
Humanity's Last Breath - Abyssal 
In Flames - I, The Mask
Merrow - Reading The Bones
Thousand Below - Gone In Your Wake
Northlane - Alien
Knocked Loose - A Different Shade Of Blue
Dealer - Soul Burn
Alpha Wolf - Fault
Dragonforce - Extreme Power Metal


----------



## AdenM (Dec 22, 2019)

In no particular order:

Numenorean - Adore
Show Me The Body - Dog Whistle
Full of Hell - Weeping Choir
Alcest - Spiritual Instinct
Kublai Khan - Absolute
HEALTH - Slaves of Fear 
Lana Del Rey - NFR!
Periphery - Hail Stan
Denzel Curry - ZUU
JPEGMAFIA - AMHAC
Car Bomb - Mordial
Billie Eilish - When We All Fall Asleep, Where Do We Go?

Really find myself tired of the prog/modern metal scene at this point, overall didn't have a new album I absolutely loved this year. Spent a lot of time discovering older heavy albums/artists like Woods of Ypres, Candiria, and Nevermore; have been a bit uninspired writing heavy guitar music as well.

Looking forward to new Intronaut, Code Orange, and Sylosis in the new year though!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 23, 2019)

AdenM said:


> Really find myself tired of the prog/modern metal scene at this point



Yeah, not sure why, but I'm finding myself drawn more to stuff that's just as heavy as can be moreso than the technical stuff lately. 
--

Also, surprised to see so much love for new Killswitch in this thread; seemed like folks were mostly underwhelmed with it around when it released. Must be a grower, might have to check that one out again.


----------



## Triple7 (Dec 23, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah, not sure why, but I'm finding myself drawn more to stuff that's just as heavy as can be moreso than the technical stuff lately.



Totally this


----------



## Werecow (Dec 23, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah, not sure why, but I'm finding myself drawn more to stuff that's just as heavy as can be moreso than the technical stuff lately.
> .



Get some Crowbar down you


----------



## Cynicanal (Dec 23, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah, not sure why, but I'm finding myself drawn more to stuff that's just as heavy as can be moreso than the technical stuff lately.


You might not know it yet, but Cianide -- Unhumanized is your favorite album of the year.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 24, 2019)

Super late addition, but damn. Can't believe I missed this. Right up my alley, incredible death-doom, with unnecessarily long/convoluted song titles (Caverns of Aural Decay, Excavated Filth from Dimensional Incarnations, Orgiastic Feast upon Martyred Flesh, Beneath the Emblems of Death, Refracted Suffering Through the Windows of Hell )

Sempiternal Dusk - Cenotaph of Defectuous Creation


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Dec 25, 2019)

I put an entire list together and completely forgot to list what is definitely my favorite of the year.
Number 1 for me is...

He Is Legend-White Bat

Great songs, great production. Never really got Into this band but this album was instantly in my favs for the year and definitely my favorite now looking back.


----------



## NotDonVito (Dec 25, 2019)

Twilight Force!!!


----------



## Chiba666 (Dec 25, 2019)

Forgot to add earlier.

Angel Witch - Angel of Light
Smoulder - Times of Obscene Evil and Wild Daring.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 25, 2019)

Sdrizis89 said:


> I put an entire list together and completely forgot to list what is definitely my favorite of the year.
> Number 1 for me is...
> 
> He Is Legend-White Bat
> ...



Definitely check out the back catalogue. One of the few bands I always enjoy every release.


----------



## bloc (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## MerlinTKD (Dec 25, 2019)

This thread made me realize I haven’t listened to much music released this year! So here’s what I actually did hear, and liked; AOTY, who knows, but these were definitely good!

Northlane - Alien
(maybe my fave of this year’s crop; I loved early numetal and early ‘djent’, and this is a fantastic meld of the two, I enjoyed every track)

Whitechapel - The Valley
(the first WC I’ve been able to listen to all the way through- no dig against them, just really wasn’t my thing, but this album is great!)

The Contortionist - Our Bones
(crazy good EP that I only wish had more on it! The first two songs are bangers, All Grey is okay, and 1979 is better than the original. Probably got the most listens of 2019 releases)

Slipknot - We Are Not Your Kind
(like WC, the first SK album I could listen to all the way through. Not a fan, of the way-overdone choir thing, which turned me off after I first heard Unsainted, but once I gave the album a chance, I dug it. Probably won’t go back to it again, but it was enjoyable)

He Is Legend - White Bat
(came across HIL recently, which is embarrassing since they’re from NC, but White Bat is pretty damn cool)

Honorable Local Mentions: my friend Cammie Neely released an album produced by Evan Sammons and Mike Lessard that’s incredibly personal and deep (cammie.hearnow.com); up and comers Glow were planning a 2019 release for their EP ‘Cope’ then had to push it back to Jan, but have a single up on Spotify, etc, called Kept At Bay and it’s a indie/emo BANGER; and (ahem) I have my first EP coming out Friday as Eight.Fold.Path - Laws of Unintended Consequence (that I’ll annoy folks around here with this weekend ). 

Disappointment of the Year: Periphery - Hail Stan 
(it’s not a bad album at all, but it’s the first P album that just... did nothing for me. Left me cold. Couldn’t say why, but there it is. Literally the only Periphery I don’t own. It’s definitely the old “it’s not you, it’s me” - they’re making the music that moves them, and more power to them. Maybe I’ll feel differently about P V.


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2019)

Forgot this album came out this year


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 26, 2019)

Thornhill came in late and stole the AOTY for mine with The Dark Pool.

Honourable mention to Car Bomb - Mordial


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 31, 2019)

Last day of the year and I feel it bears repeating: Moon Tooth - Crux.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 2, 2020)

A lot of good albums this year, but only one that deserves the highest honors...



I will follow up after work with my honorable mentions, since most of what I liked this year has not been mentioned.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 3, 2020)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Last day of the year and I feel it bears repeating: Moon Tooth - Crux.


Yeah I wasn’t quite sure about their firsr album.
Crux is very good.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 3, 2020)

These are the only 2 other guitar-driven albums I feel worthy of being brought up in an AOTY discussion.

Sludge/Post-Metal... very nice balance between tension and rage, all while being very musical.



Best Post-Metal release I have heard in many years, never heard of this band prior and fell in love with this album.


----------



## Doug N (Jan 4, 2020)

Always a tough list to narrow down, here’s mine

Car Bomb - Mordial
Tool - Fear Inoculum
Knocked Loose - A Different Shade of Blue
Periphery - IV: Hail Stan
Moon Tooth - Crux
Wilderun - Veil of Imagination
Iamthemorning - The Bell

Releases I really liked but wish were better:
Jolly - Family
Arch/Matheos - Winter Ethereal


----------



## DeKay (Jan 4, 2020)

Definitely Sleep Token - Sundowning... I freaking love how inspiring that album is.


----------

